# controlar puerto usb con vb



## nicuss (Nov 15, 2009)

hola que tal amigos del foro.
les comento mi problema.

lo que quiero hacer es controlar el puerto usb con vb

lo que quiero hacer es que al presionar un switch(conectado al puerto usb) vb me reconosca que he presionado ese switch y me cambie el color de fondo de la ventana en vb.

me gustaria que me pudieran asesor en eso...

no se si se requerira hacer algun circuito.... de antemano les agradezco el tiempo por leer mi problema...

me despido


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2009)

Hola nicuss


> no se si se requerira hacer algun circuito....


Si... lo mas comun es con pics


> lo que quiero hacer es que al presionar un switch(conectado al puerto usb) vb me reconosca que he presionado ese switch y me cambie el color de fondo de la ventana en vb.


El usb es un puerto en serie... Universal serial bus, asi que creo dificil que con un solo pulsador se pueda sincronizar en serie...
Te recomiendo por puerto paralelo si tu pc cuenta con uno... si tienes experiencia con pics aqui en el foro ya hay un tema, sino lo encuentras comenta...
Saludos


----------



## nicuss (Nov 16, 2009)

gracias lubeck por la repuesta... te cometo que el programa ya lo tengo funcionando en el puerto paralelo. pero es un puerto que pronto desaparecera y me pidieron que lo cambiara a usb...

no se nada de pics. pero lo aprenderia a hacer solo es cosa de que alguien que conosca de eso me asesore....

muchas gracias por tu respuesta y espero que alguien mas me pueda ayudar.

un saludo lubeck


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2009)

Hola nicuss
checa este tema....
esta interesante y es como un totorial....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/controlar-pc-desde-otro-pc-19015/
no es usb pero es casi el mismo proceso...
Saludos...


----------



## Meta (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola:

Aquí vas a aprender puerto serie y PIC para lo que buscas. Hecha un vistaso y podrás controlar lo que desees por puerto serie. Es cierto que desaparecerán el puerto paralelo y el serie, aún el serie le queda años. Sobre puerto paralelo lo estoy probando para hacer un manual similar a los de abajo pero ya con Visual Studio Espress 2010. En el futuo me meteré ya en el USB que no tengo idea como se controla por ahora. Es más complejo.

*http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9521.html*

*http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v12.html*

*Saludo.*

*Como te comentan* arriba sobre controlar un PC desde otro PC:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/controlar-pc-desde-otro-pc-19015/

Te puedo decir que ya está casi listo, sólo hace falta pulirlo y hacer pruebas. Si te lo entrego te funcionará.

¿Quieres probarlo?

Si la respuesta es un Sí, tendras que colaborar con el foro, es decir, a ti mismo, ejjejeje. Te prepararé en el tema ese o por aquí para que lo configures. Configurar el MySQL, Connector .net, sobre todo configurar tu router para que puedas salir o entrar en él.

Si tienes problemas con el Router, ya nos encargaremos de resolverlo para que tenga comunicación con él con minitutoriales.

Usted decide. Lo del USB es para largo plazo, con manual incluido. También si tenemos tiempo, probamos el cable SERIE-USB.

Por cierto:

He necontrado esto con vídeo y todo:
http://www.neoteo.com/conecta-tus-proyectos-al-puerto-usb.neo

Saludo.


----------

